# Estamos a las puertas de un crash bursátil



## Depeche (5 Ago 2015)

Mañana miércoles 5 de agosto de 2015 va a ser el inicio de un crash bursátil en las bolsas, vamos a ver caídas más fuertes de lo que muchos podáis imaginar.
Yo estaría fuera de cualquier valor del ibex o en todo caso corto.
Mañana puede empezar la fiesta bajista con Ferrovial, Accioan y ACS, son buenos valores para estar en posición corta.
Avisados estáis.


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Bien. Me apunto el hilo para darte el owned al acabar la jornada. Espero que al menos tengas la dignidad de pasarte a recogerlo.


----------



## nini sin complejos (5 Ago 2015)

¿quien te dijo eso?¿de donde sacaste esa informacion?


----------



## koala5 (5 Ago 2015)

Abengoa es un canario bastante gordo.......quien le acompanara...........


----------



## sirpask (5 Ago 2015)

Venga, dios te oiga... Pero con la mierda de volumen que hay... No se yo..

Ademas mi sexto sentido macro de fundamentales en valores tochos no detecta nada... Solo lateralidad.


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2015)

success dijo:


> Bien. Me apunto el hilo para darte el owned al acabar la jornada. Espero que al menos tengas la dignidad de pasarte a recogerlo.



Yo lo haré si me equivoco.
Lo harás tu?


----------



## Dev-em (5 Ago 2015)

Supongo que será demasiado tarde para aquellos que tienen un plan de pensiones.......


----------



## A.B.C. (5 Ago 2015)

*
En 1º de Economicas se aprende que las crisis vienen en ciclos de 7 años. En este caso del 2008 toca sea en 2015. Las crisis son normales, sus efectos dependen de como se manejen. La de 1929 comenzó ya a remontarse en 1931 en J-USA y desde luego se remontó rápido en el III Reich (guste reconocerlo o no). Para remontar una crisis hay que acortar la jornada laboral y aumentar los sueldos, para que la gente tenga dinero y tiempo libre para gastarlo. Ahora premeditada e interesadamente se predica austeridad...
*


----------



## Light (5 Ago 2015)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Ago 2015)

es un crack positivo.


----------



## Bubble Boy (5 Ago 2015)

¿Depeche el de Codere? ¿¿Eres tú??


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

¿Cómo va la madre de todos los cracks caballeros?.


----------



## PIB (5 Ago 2015)

No será hoy.


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Mañana miércoles 5 de agosto de 2015 va a ser el inicio de un crash bursátil en las bolsas, vamos a ver caídas más fuertes de lo que muchos podáis imaginar.
> Yo estaría fuera de cualquier valor del ibex o en todo caso corto.
> Mañana puede empezar la fiesta bajista con Ferrovial, Accioan y ACS, son buenos valores para estar en posición corta.
> Avisados estáis.



Voy a dejarlo citado no sea que edite.


----------



## Reilly (5 Ago 2015)

PIB dijo:


> No será hoy.



Será en Octubre.


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2015)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> ¿Depeche el de Codere? ¿¿Eres tú??



El mismo, el Rastreador Financiero, observa Codere, va a tener una subida como un cohete.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 12:25 ----------

Faltan 2 horas, será a las 14:30 horas, tenéis 2 horas para cerrar largos y poneros cortos.
Avisados estáis.


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> El mismo, el Rastreador Financiero, observa Codere, va a tener una subida como un cohete.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 12:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Voy a ello.


----------



## Pepinho (5 Ago 2015)

Ya hay bastantes corderillos en el redil. Es hora de aligerarles la carga. Lo malo, es que nunca es suficiente y, vuelta a la rueda.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> El mismo, el Rastreador Financiero, observa Codere, va a tener una subida como un cohete.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 12:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Oh , Dios mío ..... ¡¡¡¡¡ Y yo con estos pelos !!!!!!

¡ Que se pare un momentito el apocalipsis que me voy a poner guapo para salir en la foto !

Mano Negra estuvo aquí.


----------



## libertari (5 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> El mismo, el Rastreador Financiero, observa Codere, va a tener una subida como un cohete.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 12:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso si que es echarle huevos, poniendo hasta la hora. 
Falta una hora para el fin, pillo bunker por si acaso


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Menos de una hora para el crash de los crashes. ¿Habéis deshecho posiciones?. Vamos que nos vamos señores 8:


----------



## mpbk2 (5 Ago 2015)

trollaco...........


----------



## Soltari (5 Ago 2015)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *
> En 1º de Economicas se aprende que las crisis vienen en ciclos de 7 años. En este caso del 2008 toca sea en 2015. Las crisis son normales, sus efectos dependen de como se manejen. La de 1929 comenzó ya a remontarse en 1931 en J-USA y desde luego se remontó rápido en el III Reich (guste reconocerlo o no). Para remontar una crisis hay que acortar la jornada laboral y aumentar los sueldos, para que la gente tenga dinero y tiempo libre para gastarlo. Ahora premeditada e interesadamente se predica austeridad...
> *



Ya me dirás donde pone eso, los variaciones en la economía siguen ciclos no periodicos que yo sepa.


----------



## Atheist (5 Ago 2015)

A.B.C.*
En 1º de Economicas se aprende que las crisis vienen en ciclos de 7 años. En este caso del 2008 toca sea en 2015. Las crisis son normales, sus efectos dependen de como se manejen. La de 1929 comenzó ya a remontarse en 1931 en J-USA y desde luego se remontó rápido en el III Reich (guste reconocerlo o no). Para remontar una crisis hay que acortar la jornada laboral y aumentar los sueldos, para que la gente tenga dinero y tiempo libre para gastarlo. Ahora premeditada e interesadamente se predica austeridad...
*


Lol


----------



## libertari (5 Ago 2015)

The final Countdown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

¿No notáis unas cosquillas por el estómago?.


----------



## La Tabiques (5 Ago 2015)

el menda se la juega a que una de estas noticias en unos minutos 
sea muy mala

4 min USD Cambio del empleo no agrícola ADP (Jul) 215K	237K 
19 min USD Balanza comercial (Jun) -42,80B	-41,90B 
19 min CAD Exportaciones (Jun) 42,00B 
19 min CAD Importaciones (Jun) 45,34B





a ver el colega si se come un owned es par borrarle directamente la cuenta

si acierta para crear un nuevo forero dios idolo


----------



## Krim (5 Ago 2015)

Sí sí sí, uff...ya veréis...caídas del 99,94%, el madmax, el gigaguano...

Joder, que cíclico es todo.


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Qué señores, cómo va el guano de las 14.30


----------



## Roque III (5 Ago 2015)

Vaaamos, que nos vamos, hoyga.


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2015)

Pillo sitio para el apocalipsis


----------



## Saturnino (5 Ago 2015)

¿ya ha llegado octubre?


----------



## musu19 (5 Ago 2015)

veis rojo el ibex ??? es que yo debo de ser daltonico!!!!


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Mañana miércoles 5 de agosto de 2015 va a ser el inicio de un crash bursátil en las bolsas, vamos a ver caídas más fuertes de lo que muchos podáis imaginar.
> Yo estaría fuera de cualquier valor del ibex o en todo caso corto.
> Mañana puede empezar la fiesta bajista con Ferrovial, Accioan y ACS, son buenos valores para estar en posición corta.
> Avisados estáis.





Depeche dijo:


> Faltan 2 horas, será a las 14:30 horas, tenéis 2 horas para cerrar largos y poneros cortos.
> Avisados estáis.



*Os traigo el guano.
*


----------



## Efraim (5 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> El mismo, el Rastreador Financiero, observa Codere, va a tener una subida como un cohete.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 12:25 ----------
> 
> ...



¡Joder, lo has clavado!

(Ah, no, espera... voy a darle la vuelta que tengo el gráfico al revés). ::


----------



## mpbk2 (5 Ago 2015)

Atheist dijo:


> A.B.C.*
> En 1º de Economicas se aprende que las crisis vienen en ciclos de 7 años. En este caso del 2008 toca sea en 2015. Las crisis son normales, sus efectos dependen de como se manejen. La de 1929 comenzó ya a remontarse en 1931 en J-USA y desde luego se remontó rápido en el III Reich (guste reconocerlo o no). Para remontar una crisis hay que acortar la jornada laboral y aumentar los sueldos, para que la gente tenga dinero y tiempo libre para gastarlo. Ahora premeditada e interesadamente se predica austeridad...
> *
> 
> ...



en economicas no te enseñan nada.

como mucho te pueden enseñar que las crisis financieras son financieras-públicas-divisas. que es lo que ha pasado.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 Ago 2015)

Pues el crack que no crash no parece que llegue hoy....ienso:








¿tenemos owned hamijo?...:


----------



## Reilly (5 Ago 2015)




----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Bueno venga, cómo no se digna a aparecer tal y cómo dije en el primer post, lo voy poniendo. Espero que no se le quede el owned frío:


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2015)

Parece que me he adelantado un dia, recojo mi owned, pero quizá mañana se cumpla lo que he dicho.
Hay que saber reconocer los errores, pero si mañana se produce la gran bajada que he anunciado hoy me sentiré satisfecho, yo estoy posicionado a la baja en algún valor del ibex y en DAX.


----------



## libertad_financiera (5 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Parece que me he adelantado un dia, recojo mi owned, pero quizá mañana se cumpla lo que he dicho.
> Hay que saber reconocer los errores, pero si mañana se produce la gran bajada que he anunciado hoy me sentiré satisfecho, yo estoy posicionado a la baja en algún valor del ibex y en DAX.



El siguiente gran crack ha de llegar, ya sea este año, el que viene o al otro. Ahora, de ahí al apocalipsis total va un rato.
Para los madmaxianos que gusten de numerología, la "Shemitah" está prevista para septiembre .

SHEMITAH EXPOSED: Financial Crisis Planned For September 2015 - YouTube

Tb soy muy fan del dollar collapse del Jeff Berwick, el Mike Malloney y demás. :XX:


----------



## Hermericus (5 Ago 2015)

Hoy no.

Mañaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2015)

Si no es mañana será pasado y si no, al otro. Aciertas siempre pichín. Sigues cobrando cuota en tu foro para estas predicciones?

Que tal va el lamborghini que ganaste tradeando con FX? :XX:


----------



## Arraez (5 Ago 2015)

Y la plata a 50$


----------



## Xsiano (5 Ago 2015)

Aquí tienes tu owned no se ilusiona así a la gente para esto.


----------



## success-borrado (5 Ago 2015)

Será mañana. O en octubre. O noviembre.


----------



## musu19 (5 Ago 2015)

los verdaderos videntes en verano no trabajan!!!


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Ago 2015)

Hasta que no tengamos a todo hijo de vecino convencido de que la bolsa nunca baja, esto no hay dios que lo pare, yo de momento sigo largo. Ya llevamos bastante tiempo con gente prediciendo caídas generalizadas en todos los mercados aquí en burbuja sobretodo ... Algún día acertaran( mañana, la próxima semana o dentro de tres años), mientras tanto los demás seguimos sumando. Mi portafolio agradece dejar de leer burbuja durante un tiempo.


----------



## racional (6 Ago 2015)

El unico crash que veo es el del oro.


----------



## Humim (6 Ago 2015)

los crash en la economia son variables no cada 7 años, hay veces que mas corto otras mas largos, de todas maneras el crash será hoy NO, 



MAAAAAAÑAAAAANA

PD.- depeche, lleva cuidado con estas predicciones tan seguras porque hay gente que podria haber perdido mucho dinero y contratar unos rumanos para que te hagan una visita


----------



## lalas (6 Ago 2015)

de momento en verde.....vaya buen crash..


----------



## success-borrado (6 Ago 2015)

¿Cómo va señores?. Otra vez la hora maldita: 14:30

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 14:06 ----------




RuiKi84 dijo:


> Ya llevamos bastante tiempo con gente prediciendo caídas generalizadas en todos los mercados aquí en burbuja sobretodo



Buf, este lugar es el santuario del apocalipsis. No vayas por el Principal o creerás que la civilización se va a acabar de un momento a otro:


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Parece que me he adelantado un dia, recojo mi owned, pero quizá mañana se cumpla lo que he dicho.
> Hay que saber reconocer los errores, pero si mañana se produce la gran bajada que he anunciado hoy me sentiré satisfecho, yo estoy posicionado a la baja en algún valor del ibex y en DAX.



En lugar de recoger el owned quizás sería mejor para todos (empezando por ti) que asumieras que el mercado es suficientemente eficiente como para que no sea posible predecir que tal día a tal hora va a ocurrir un crack simplemente en base a dibujitos en un gráfico de las cotizaciones y volúmenes *pasados*. 

Que después de tantos batacazos no te hayas dado cuenta todavía...


----------



## success-borrado (6 Ago 2015)

JohnDoe dijo:


> En lugar de recoger el owned quizás sería mejor para todos (empezando por ti) que asumieras que el mercado es suficientemente eficiente como para que no sea posible predecir que tal día a tal hora va a ocurrir un crack simplemente en base a dibujitos en un gráfico de las cotizaciones y volúmenes *pasados*.
> 
> Que después de tantos batacazos no te hayas dado cuenta todavía...



_"Cuando un ciclo es identificado, se destruye"._
- Una ley básica del Mercado Eficiente. Claro que el mercado no completamente eficiente, pero predecir el crash de los crashes con una hora exacta, es apuntar muy alto.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2015)

hoy no......mañaaaaaaaaaaaana.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 14:00 ----------




Humim dijo:


> los crash en la economia son variables no cada 7 años, hay veces que mas corto otras mas largos, de todas maneras el crash será hoy NO,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este pajaro ya le limpió las carteras a unos cuantos incautos que pilló en este foro. Se las dejó a cero tradeando con divisas, alguno perdió mas de 10.000 pavos gracais al gurú depeche. 

hay hilos por ahi explicando toda la historia.


----------



## Hermericus (6 Ago 2015)

Hoy tampoco.

MAÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANA.


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2015)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> ¿Depeche el de Codere? ¿¿Eres tú??



Como ayer comentaste algo de Codere y te dije que habría un subidón, quiero informarte que Codere hoy ha subido un 31%.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:05 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> El mismo, el Rastreador Financiero, observa Codere, va a tener una subida como un cohete.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 12:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Dicho y hecho 1 dia después de avisar.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:06 ----------

Me equivoqué en el tiempo pero no en la forma con el crash del ibex, mañana empezará y la semana que viene será muy muy bajista, sigo diciendo que veremos los 9800 este mes de agosto y no descarto llegar a 9.600 puntos.


----------



## success-borrado (6 Ago 2015)

Pues nada, mañana volveremos a pasar por aquí, y la semana que viene. 

Ay señor.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Como ayer comentaste algo de Codere y te dije que habría un subidón, quiero informarte que Codere hoy ha subido un 31%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Lastima que lleves 3 años avisando de lo de codere y por el camino un monton de gente de los que te ha hecho caso ha perdido muchisima pasta. por no hablar de los que les vaciaste las carteras tradeando en forex...

el crash o no...mañaaaaaaaaana verdad?


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2015)

racional dijo:


> El unico crash que veo es el del oro.



El oro mañana va a empezar a subir como un cohete.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:09 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Lastima que lleves 3 años avisando de lo de codere y por el camino un monton de gente de los que te ha hecho caso ha perdido muchisima pasta. por no hablar de los que les vaciaste las carteras tradeando en forex...
> 
> el crash o no...mañaaaaaaaaana verdad?



Te equivocas, los que siguen en mi foro y no vendieron en su día pudieron vender por encima de 2,50 euros hace unos meses y ganaron mucha pasta.
Por cierto, el foro es abierto y evidentemente gratuito.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:17 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Lastima que lleves 3 años avisando de lo de codere y por el camino un monton de gente de los que te ha hecho caso ha perdido muchisima pasta. por no hablar de los que les vaciaste las carteras tradeando en forex...
> 
> el crash o no...mañaaaaaaaaana verdad?



Ya que hablas de divisas te voy a dar una información para que tengas la oportunidad de ganar mucho dinero, para que veas que no soy tan mala persona como piensas.
El eur/dolar va a bajar a 1,08646 tendrá un buen rebote, cabe la posibilidad de que después de ese rebote aún retroceda un poco más hasta 1,0823 y a partir de ahí mañana grandes subidas en euro dolar, el objetivo no te lo voy a decir ahora, creo que ya te he dicho mucho.
Suerte.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:19 ----------

Los que me criticais hoy o os burlais de mi, quizá mañana y a partir de la semana que viene no penséis de mi de la misma manera.
No será que no habéis tenido tiempo de salir de posiciones alcista y resguardar vuestras inversiones o poneros cortos.
Quien avisa no es traidor, yo ya tengo mis posiciones preparadas para aprovechar estas grandes caídas.


----------



## Que viene (6 Ago 2015)

Hoy no, ... mañana


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2015)

Al menos no podréis decir que no se os avisó de la que se viene encima.
Habéis oído alguna vez hablar de los ciclos económicos de 7 años y los ciclos económicos largos Kondratiev de 75 años?


----------



## Arraez (7 Ago 2015)

sabes que acertar 50-50% entre subir y bajar no es acertar, verdad Depeche.


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2015)

Tengo muchos motivos para pensar que estamos a las puertas de un gran desplome financiero comparable al de 1029.
Sería muy largo explicártelo por aquí, pero te haré un breve resumen para que no pienses que lo digo tirando una moneda al aire:

El índice CAPE para S&P 500 de la Bolsa de Nueva York se encuentra actualmente en 27,2, un 64% más alto que su media histórica de 16,6 por lo que a buen entendedor no hacen falta palabras, ese es uno de los factores en los que yo me fijo para predecir lo que va a hacer la bolsa. Uno de muchos. El dolar va a caer con fuerza y por lo tanto las bolsas caerán con fuerza. También hay que fijarse en los bonos del tesoro de Estados Unidos, si se saben interpretar dicen claramente que un desastre económico está a punto de suceder. 
No hemos de olvidar que hay 74 trillones de dólares en derivados sobre divisas.
Si nos fijamos enlos ciclos económicos de 7 años tenemos lo siguiente:
En 2008 tras la quiebra del banco Lehman Brothers: se derrumbó el mercado de valores y EE.UU. se hundió en la peor recesión nacional desde la Gran Depresión. 
El 2001 también había sido un año de recesión para la economía de Estados Unidos y un gran problema para el mercado de valores. 
Siete años antes, en 1994, los inversores experimentaron la peor situación en el mercado de bonos. Los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro a 30 años subieron alrededor de 200 puntos básicos en los primeros nueve meses del año.
En 1987 se registró el famoso Lunes Negro y su horrible caída de la bolsa. 
En principios de 1980 los estadounidenses hablaban de 'estanflación'. La Reserva Federal elevó drásticamente las tasas de interés para combatir la inflación, y esto provocó una recesión muy profunda. 
En 1973 tenían lugar el embargo de petróleo árabe y las larguísimas colas en las gasolineras de EE.UU. Además, estuvo acompañado de una recesión que comenzó en 1973 y no acabó hasta 1975. 
Los registros de estas crisis periódicas se remontan hasta el año 1929, cuando en pocos días las cotizaciones bursátiles perdieron todo el valor que habían adquirido durante años y quebró el sistema bancario. Durante al menos tres años y medio todos los indicadores sociales y económicos de EE.UU. reflejaron un progresivo deterioro de la situación. 

A parte de esto te recomendaría que leyeras sobre los ciclos economicos largos de 75 años de Kondratiev.


----------



## Arraez (7 Ago 2015)

Te lo digo sin acritud, yo valoro tus comentarios.

Yo también pienso que va a haber catacrock, pero de ahí a decir "mañana a las 14:30 pues..." Puede que pase o puede que no. Y sobre todo, si muchos mindundis como nosotros lo piensan, es probable que pase justo lo contrario.


----------



## success-borrado (7 Ago 2015)

¿Cómo va hoy el asunto?.


----------



## God unwanted children (7 Ago 2015)

Depeche. Yo te auguro, con toda certeza y sintiendolo mucho, que te vas a morir. Se que tengo razon. Y no por ello me creo un guru.


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2015)

Bueno señores, ahora si que llegó el momento de las fuertes bajadas en Ibex y DAX, saquen las palomitas y observen.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores, ahora si que llegó el momento de las fuertes bajadas en Ibex y DAX, saquen las palomitas y observen.



A qué hora?


----------



## coleccionador (7 Ago 2015)

Entonces de codere, solaria y prisa nos olvidamos ¿no?
¿Nos has estado tomando el pelo?


----------



## juan35 (7 Ago 2015)

A ver Depeche, me he estado calladito una temporada...... Por que no cuentas que tu recomendabas compra a 1.6 en codere y bajo a 1 y por una subida de 30% te echas flores cuando hay una perdida de 15%?????? para el que entro, si no se salieron muchos con perdidas por panico????? Lo del dolar tambien lo dijiste hace un mes y seguimos a 1.09...... Y ahora el CRACK..... Por favor metete los dedos en el culo y deja de escribir que no das pie con bola majete.... espero que nadie te haga caso.
NI PUTA IDEA


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2015)

juan35 dijo:


> A ver Depeche, me he estado calladito una temporada...... Por que no cuentas que tu recomendabas compra a 1.6 en codere y bajo a 1 y por una subida de 30% te echas flores cuando hay una perdida de 15%?????? para el que entro, si no se salieron muchos con perdidas por panico????? Lo del dolar tambien lo dijiste hace un mes y seguimos a 1.09...... Y ahora el CRACK..... Por favor metete los dedos en el culo y deja de escribir que no das pie con bola majete.... espero que nadie te haga caso.
> NI PUTA IDEA



Que mala es la envidia:XX:


----------



## Snowball (7 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> El oro mañana va a empezar a subir como un cohete.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues la situacion que pintas es calcada ala de agosto de 2011,cuando el downgrade de la deuda usana ienso:

El oro subió hasta los 1900 desde los 1600si mal no recuerdo.

El SP500 perdió un 15% en pocos días.

A las biotech les metieron de media un 30-40% de bajada

El ibex 2000 puntos pa bajo.

Y ahora mismo,

El SP500 ha perdido el soporte 200mm.

El Rusell2000 de la mano del hermano mayor

Alas biotech(entre ayer y hoy) de media un15%

El EURUSD ha rebotado desde los 1,0840 

Y el oro ha tocado los 1110$ de los 1180$

:fiufiu:


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> El oro mañana va a empezar a subir como un cohete.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Bueno, como te dije ayer ibas a tener la oportunidad de ganar mucho dinero, se ha cumplido mi predicción de bajada del euro dolar, no se si habrás aprovechado, quizá no, pero me da igual, lo que me importa es que yo si he aprovechado esa bajada y la subida posterior.


----------



## kitos84 (7 Ago 2015)

HisHoliness dijo:


> hoy no......mañaaaaaaaaaaaana.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 14:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Hola... bajon que me ha dado ver que este tio sigue escribiendo por aqui y que alguien pueda hacerle caso. Tened cuidado y saludos a todos...os leo desde la oscuridad desde el tema de los 10000 euros. 

Ahora que gana mucha pasta con sus predicciones me va a devolver la pasta que desaparecio de la cuenta en unas horas. Ironic

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 22:26 ----------




kitos84 dijo:


> Hola... bajon que me ha dado ver que este tio sigue escribiendo por aqui y que alguien pueda hacerle caso. Tened cuidado y saludos a todos...os leo desde la oscuridad desde el tema de los 10000 euros.
> 
> Ahora que gana mucha pasta con sus predicciones me va a devolver la pasta que desaparecio de la cuenta en unas horas. Ironic



si alguien quiere datos del caso por privado


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (7 Ago 2015)

kitos84 dijo:


> Hola... bajon que me ha dado ver que este tio sigue escribiendo por aqui y que alguien pueda hacerle caso. Tened cuidado y saludos a todos...os leo desde la oscuridad desde el tema de los 10000 euros.
> 
> Ahora que gana mucha pasta con sus predicciones me va a devolver la pasta que desaparecio de la cuenta en unas horas. Ironic



a quien se le ocurre hacer caso a un magufo burbuja-himbersor...

y tú ya te creías Gordon Gekko y te veías con dos golfas chupándote el glande a la vez.


----------



## Mr.T (8 Ago 2015)

Por aquí otro que perdió una pasta siguiendo los consejos del amigo, peor que una escopeta de feria oiga.

Y conste que creo que a eeuu le toca corrección fuerte de forma inminente.


----------



## juan35 (8 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Que mala es la envidia:XX:



Que HIJO DE PUTA hay que ser para joder a la gente


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2015)

juan35 dijo:


> Que HIJO DE PUTA hay que ser para joder a la gente



Sigo viendo que te corroe la envidia, es muy malo para la salud.
Porque no dices el dinero que ganasteis con mis predicciones en su dia de que la plata se iba a 50 en 8 meses acertando incluso la fecha, cuando avisé cotizaba en 18 dolares.
O también podrías explicar la pasta que gano mucha gente comprando Campofrio, Solaria, Codere con mis recomendaciones.
Otra cosa es que si yo en su momento recomendé comprar Codere en 1,14 euros y subió a 2,79 euros hubiera gente que no me creía y compró en la subida por ejemplo a 2 euros cuando estaba de retroceso.
Incluso cuando bajó tanto Codere posteriormente de esa subida en la que la gente que me hizo caso ganó mucho, codere llegó a bajar por debajo de 0,40 euros y los grandes analistas decían que se iba a la quiebra, yo en ese momento dije que era momento de comprar y hubo mucho gente de mi foro que me hizo caso y confió, el que perdió fue el que no me hizo caso y vendió presa del pánico por los analistas que decían que Codere se iba a la quiebra, sin embargo Codere rebotó desde por debajo de 0,40 euros hasta 2,75 euros hace unos meses y los que me hicieron caso han ganado muchísimo dinero y están muy agradecidos. Porque no le hechas la culpa a esos analistas famosos que cobran mucho dinero por opinar por decir que Codere iba a quebrar? Ahora no dicen nada, por eso también son hijos de puta?
Todos somos humanos y nos podemos equivocar, aunque hay quien da opiniones en beneficio suyo y perjudicar a los pequeños, por ejemplo ahora los grandes analista dicen que los índices van a subir a máximos, pues ya verás como van a abajar esta semana. O estaban recomendando valores como Abengoa o Gamesa antes de caer y como eso muchas veces más.
Nunca puedes echar la culpa de ganar o perder en bolsa a nadie, tu eres el único culpable de escoger tu propia decisión.
Pero repito que quien me hizo caso ha ganado mucho dinero y está ganando, a la vista está que mi foro cada dia tiene más gente registrada y contenta, además hay un apartado en el que puse a principio de año mis valores recomendados para este año, y todos están subiendo menos Prisa, que va a subir en los próxmos dias como la espuma.
También pongo mis opiniones sobre forex y puedes ver los resultados, no hace falta que lo diga yo.
Y lo mejor de todo, no cobro nada por ello, todas mis opiniones y mi foro es gratuito, nunca he cobrado por el. 
Deberías especificar y decir la verdad, ese foro se creó a petición de muchos foreros de aquí que después de ganar mucho dinero con mis consejos como muestra de agradecimiento me empezasteis a pedir un número de cuenta para darme una donación, sin yo pedirlo y me sugerísteis que creara un foro privado para evitar que nos leyeran los tiburones, dijisteis que estabais dispuestos a pagar una cuota por el y yo como había recibido muchas donaciones accedí, un forero me hizo el foro, despues de muchas peticiones de foreros que se ofrecieron voluntarios para hacerme gratis el foro.
Respecto a lo de la famosa cuota de 90 euros fue lo que me pedisteis y como la mayoría de vosotros me habíais donado alguna cantidad fijamos esa cuota de 90 euros trimestral, es decir que daba derecho a tener acceso en el foro privado hasta final de año y con la condición de que si en enero la gente no había ganado con mis consejos o no habían subido todos los valores recomendados yo devolvería el dinero a quien lo pidiera a cambio de dejar de tener acceso al foro privado.
Finalmente hubo gente que quiso dejar el foro antes y yo le devolví los 90 euros, la mayoría habían sido de la donación anterior de ganancias pero lo devolví y alguno si que había pagado los 90 euros que daban derecho a esos 3 meses, o sea salia 30 por mes, pero esos 90 euros fueron como donación también en esa primera vez, posteriormente como Codere no había subido no llegué a cobrar en enero ni nunca más ni cuota ni nada, dije que cumplía mi palabra y que además quería que ese foro fuera gratis y libre para todo el mundo y así ha sido desde entonces, llevo casi 2 años con ese foro con acceso libre a cualquiera y no cobro nada por ello, doy consejos altruistas a quien quiera leerlos, yo no obligo a nadie a comprar o hacerme caso, yo solamente digo mis opiniones como otros analistas dan las suyas, no seré yo quien diga si los consejos son buenos o no, hace tiempo que eliminé mi EGO, el que quiera saber o comprobar solamente tiene que entrar en el foro y leer o en mi facebook y leer mis comentarios gratuitos sin ánimo de lucro.
Volviendo al tema de Codere, a quien vas a pedir responsabilidades por no quebrar y llegar a 2,50 euros como va a llegar dentro de unos dias?
Cuando no había nadie que hablara bien de Codere en su momento, no sabes la cantidad de gente que hay que perdió mucho dinero por pensar que iba a quebrar y yo he sido la única persona que siempre ha confiado en Codere, lo mejor está por llegar.
En su dia pasó lo mismo con Jazztel, todo el mundo decía que era un chicharro y que podría quebrar cuando estaba por debajo de 0,30 euros y yo siempre dije que Jazztel era una empresa de futuro y que llegaría como mínimo a 7,70 euros y que entraría en el ibex.
El tiempo me dio la razón, entró en el ibex y no solo llegó a 7,70 euros sinó que ha sido comprada por Orange a 13 euros.
En definitiva, hay que decir la verdad y no mentir.


----------



## qbit (8 Ago 2015)

"El hombre medio no desea que le digan que el mercado es alcista o bajista. Lo que desea es que le digan específicamente qué acción en concreto tiene que comprar o vender. Quiere conseguir algo a cambio de nada. No quiere trabajar. No quiere incluso tener que pensar" (Jesse L. Livermore)


----------



## Madrillín (8 Ago 2015)

¿Entonces compramos codere o esperamos al lunes a las 14:30? ¡Ay, señor!


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2015)

Empresito dijo:


> ¿Entonces compramos codere o esperamos al lunes a las 14:30? ¡Ay, señor!



No voy a ser yo quien te diga lo que tienes que hacer.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2015 at 18:54 ----------

Los que me critican hoy parece que se han olvidado de cuando me alababan ayer cuando ganaron mucho dinero gracias a mis consejos.

























En este siguiente mensaje se puede ver como avisé que había que tener cuidado de no meter todo en la misma cesta y no comprar más a esos precios altos, era para dejar correr las ganancias y en todo caso meter en Solaria que estaba a punto de subir.







Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2015 at 19:00 ----------

Y aquí podéis observar como kitos84 quien me critica y dice que perdió por mi culpa en estos mensajes reconoce que estaba ganando mucho dinero gracias a mis consejos y que el mismo había cometido el error de comprar más a precios altos. 
La avaricia rompe el saco, pero es muy facil culpar a los demás cuando uno comete su propio error, en la bolsa hay que tener mucha disciplina y comprar en soporte y vender arriba.


----------



## kitos84 (8 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> No voy a ser yo quien te diga lo que tienes que hacer.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2015 at 18:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Nunca me he quejado de las operaciones en bolsa donde he ganado y perdido. Y como tu pones en las imagenes solo hablo bien
Solo hablo del enganho de Forex y tu lo sabes bien... o no?
En una noche 13500 euros o algo asi que nunca olvidare


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2015)

Aquí os pongo más mensajes, en este caso de Campofrio que di alerta de compra en poco más de 4 euros diciendo que llegaría a 6,70 euros y finalmente fue opada por encima de ese precio, mi pronóstico también se cumplió:
























---------- Post added 08-ago-2015 at 22:08 ----------




kitos84 dijo:


> Nunca me he quejado de las operaciones en bolsa donde he ganado y perdido. Y como tu pones en las imagenes solo hablo bien
> Solo hablo del enganho de Forex y tu lo sabes bien... o no?
> En una noche 13500 euros o algo asi que nunca olvidare



*Sabes que no estás diciendo la verdad, pero bueno, me has demostrado ser muy mala persona y contigo no pienso volver a hablar.*

---------- Post added 08-ago-2015 at 22:12 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Aquí os pongo más mensajes, en este caso de Campofrio que di alerta de compra en poco más de 4 euros diciendo que llegaría a 6,70 euros y finalmente fue opada por encima de ese precio, mi pronóstico también se cumplió:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ahora dices que siempre has reconocido las ganancias y has hablado bien, eso lo dices porque te he roto tus esquemas poniendo pruebas.
El universo se encargará de darte lo que mereces, no se si conoces una de las leyes universales, la ley de causa y efecto, tu te has creado un gran karma con el daño que me has intentado hacer, yo tengo la conciencia muy tranquila porque no hago daño a nadie, ayudo dando consejos desinteresados sin cobrar a la gente tanto en mi foro como en el facebook y el universo me compensa con ello aunque debido a comentarios destructivos como el tuyo y el de alguno más en su momento pasé por un mal momento, pero al final el universo pone a cada uno en su sitio. 
Te deseo mucha suerte.*


----------



## kitos84 (8 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Aquí os pongo más mensajes, en este caso de Campofrio que di alerta de compra en poco más de 4 euros diciendo que llegaría a 6,70 euros y finalmente fue opada por encima de ese precio, mi pronóstico también se cumplió:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si quieres me pongo a pegar whatsap con los que si dieses con otro no se si pordrias seguir escribiendo. 
Pero esto son lecciones que te dan la vida. Me salio cara, eso si.

Yo hablo de ironfx y tu me sacas campofrio. Cuenta aqui como desaparecieron los 13500 de la cuenta en una noche. O eso es mentira? Responde


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2015)

kitos84 dijo:


> Si quieres me pongo a pegar whatsap con los que si dieses con otro no se si pordrias seguir escribiendo.
> Pero esto son lecciones que te dan la vida. Me salio cara, eso si.
> 
> Yo hablo de ironfx y tu me sacas campofrio. Cuenta aqui como desaparecieron los 13500 de la cuenta en una noche. O eso es mentira? Responde



13.500 euros te perdí?
Quieres que saque más pruebas y te dejo en más evidencia?
Creo que con lo que he puesto ya tienes una buena cura de humildad, lo mejor que podrías hacer es reconocer el daño que me has hecho tiempo atrás con tus comentarios destructivos hacia mi persona, un servidor que lo que más me gusta en esta vida es ayudar al prójimo de forma altruista, siempre lo hice así menos cuando me pedisteis que hiciera un foro privado y el universo me castigó por cambiar mi filosofía y desde entonces sigo ayudando con mis comentarios altruistas y gratuitos, intento ayudar a la gente a ganar dinero y ser feliz y no necesito cobrar nada por ello, el universo ya me está dando el dinero por otro lado y gracias a Dios soy muy feliz e intento hacer feliz a la gente. 
Podéis pasaros por mi foro o por mi facebook y ver a cuanta gente le estoy haciendo ganar dinero sin ningún ánimo de lucro, a pesar de que hay gente a la que no le gusta porque ellos cobran por asesorar y con mis comentarios y análisis gratuitos estoy beneficiando a mucha gente, mis comentarios son publicos para todo el mundo, te repito que no necesito cobrar a nadie por ayudar a ganar dinero, en esta vida si haces el bien y ayudas sin interés el universo se encarga de conspirar a tu favor y multiplicar tu abundancia de forma considerable, afortunadamente con lo que me invierto yo mismo me gano muy bien la vida y soy feliz porque este mundo me apasiona, yo cuando estoy delante de una gráfica soy el hombre más feliz del mundo.

Te voy a poner copiar un párrafo de un gran libro que habla sobre la sexta ley universal del principio de causa y efecto:
*
"Toda causa tiene su efecto;todo efecto tiene su causa; todo sucede de acuerdo a la ley; la suerte no es más que el nombre que se le da a la ley no reconocida; hay muchos planos de casualidad, pero nada escapa a la ley." El kybalión.

El descubrimiento más sorprendente de la filosofía cuántica es que las partículas subatómicas parecen tomar decisiones de forma constante y las decisiones que aparentemente toman están basadas en otras decisiones programadas en cualquier otra parte.
Las partículas subátomicas parecen conocer de inmediato las decisiones tomadas en otras partes.
Este principio encierra la verdad de que todo efecto tiene su causa, y toda causa su efecto. Afirma que nada ocurre casualmente y que todo ocurre conforma a la Ley. La suerte es una palabra vana y si bien existen muchos planos y causas y efectos, dominando los superiores a los inferiores, aún así ninguno escapa totalmente a la Ley.
Todo pensamiento generado en nuestra mente, todo acto realizado, tiene sus resultados directos e indirectos que se esbonan coordinadamente en la gran cadena de Causas y Efectos.
No existen las CASUALIDADES sino las CAUSALIDADES. Nada pasa sin sentido. Todo pasa por alguna causa, lo que no siempre somos capaces de entender la causa al momento. Lo que siembras lo recoges( si haces bien a alguien o si hablas bien de alguien, este acto sale en vibraciones de color y sonido y por ley de afinidad con otras vibraciones similares y por ley de atracción te regresan aumentando el bien que hiciste.*

Y ahora te voy a poner un párrafo explicándote una de las 7 virtudes:

LA GENEROSIDAD: El egoísmo lleva a la autodestrucción de uno mismo, dejar de ser egoísta es perder el miedo a perder. Se generoso con los demás, no solo con el pensamiento sino con sentimiento. 
Que la generosidad nazca y se multiplique desde tu corazón. Ayuda a los que te lo pidan desinteresadamente. ¿El premio? Cuanto más damos más recibimos.


----------



## kitos84 (8 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> 13.500 euros te perdí?
> Quieres que saque más pruebas y te dejo en más evidencia?
> Creo que con lo que he puesto ya tienes una buena cura de humildad, lo mejor que podrías hacer es reconocer el daño que me has hecho tiempo atrás con tus comentarios destructivos hacia mi persona, un servidor que lo que más me gusta en esta vida es ayudar al prójimo de forma altruista, siempre lo hice así menos cuando me pedisteis que hiciera un foro privado y el universo me castigó por cambiar mi filosofía y desde entonces sigo ayudando con mis comentarios altruistas y gratuitos, intento ayudar a la gente a ganar dinero y ser feliz y no necesito cobrar nada por ello, el universo ya me está dando el dinero por otro lado y gracias a Dios soy muy feliz e intento hacer feliz a la gente.
> Podéis pasaros por mi foro o por mi facebook y ver a cuanta gente le estoy haciendo ganar dinero sin ningún ánimo de lucro, a pesar de que hay gente a la que no le gusta porque ellos cobran por asesorar y con mis comentarios y análisis gratuitos estoy beneficiando a mucha gente, mis comentarios son publicos para todo el mundo, te repito que no necesito cobrar a nadie por ayudar a ganar dinero, en esta vida si haces el bien y ayudas sin interés el universo se encarga de conspirar a tu favor y multiplicar tu abundancia de forma considerable, afortunadamente con lo que me invierto yo mismo me gano muy bien la vida y soy feliz porque este mundo me apasiona, yo cuando estoy delante de una gráfica soy el hombre más feliz del mundo.
> ...



Que si 9000+4500 de bonos. 
Ahora ponme solo el parrafo donde explicas como se perdieron en unas horas. Es que en tanto parrafo que escribes que me pierdooo


----------



## juan35 (9 Ago 2015)

*DEPECHE ESTAS ENFERMOOOOOO. *

*NO TIENES VIDA*

IGUAL PIENSAS QUE VOY A BUSCAR TUS MENSAJES, QUE SE INFORMEN LOS FOREROS. TODOS NO TENEMOS TANTO TIEMPO COMO TU QUE PERDER, JJJJJJ

Cuidado con este personaje, que mandaba hasta @-mail con amenazas, el pollaboba de el. Iva a venir a hacerme una visita a mi pueblo, jjjj. Ya le dije que viniera con las rodilleras.

Tirar de Hemeroteca......* IMPRESENTABLE*


----------



## Depeche (9 Ago 2015)

Bueno, ya queda menos de 2 horas para que abra el mercado de divisas, deseando estoy que abran los mercados mañana por la mañana para ver si empieza la bajada que espero.


----------



## coleccionador (9 Ago 2015)

Mentira 

*Camprofio* subió por una OPA a tus previsiones ni se acerco.

*Solaria *te hiciste el loco hasta que claro al chicharrin un día le dieron un arreon y subió de tus previsiones 0.

* Codere* jajaja que si que dijiste comprar a 1 y poco pero es que a 2 te echaste las flores he hiciste que mucha gente entrase y seguimos esperando que cotice en el ibex 35, como las otras de tus previsiones tururu.

*Prisa* ¿Cuanta pasta van perdiendo desde que la recomendaste?, en tu foro tienes o tenias hasta un hilo especifico. otra vez de tus previsiones 0

Venga a seguir bien y cambia de hoby que este a algunos les sale caro.





Depeche dijo:


> Sigo viendo que te corroe la envidia, es muy malo para la salud.
> Porque no dices el dinero que ganasteis con mis predicciones en su dia de que la plata se iba a 50 en 8 meses acertando incluso la fecha, cuando avisé cotizaba en 18 dolares.
> O también podrías explicar la pasta que gano mucha gente comprando Campofrio, Solaria, Codere con mis recomendaciones.
> Otra cosa es que si yo en su momento recomendé comprar Codere en 1,14 euros y subió a 2,79 euros hubiera gente que no me creía y compró en la subida por ejemplo a 2 euros cuando estaba de retroceso.
> ...


----------



## kitos84 (9 Ago 2015)

juan35 dijo:


> *DEPECHE ESTAS ENFERMOOOOOO. *
> 
> *NO TIENES VIDA*
> 
> ...



Yo tambien recibi el mismo tipi de mensajes. Los tengo por aqui pero paso de ponerlos. Creo que realmente hay algo de enfermedad...

---------- Post added 09-ago-2015 at 21:51 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Bueno, ya queda menos de 2 horas para que abra el mercado de divisas, deseando estoy que abran los mercados mañana por la mañana para ver si empieza la bajada que espero.



Sigo esperando que expliques como desaparecio el dinero de la cuenta de IronfX. O es mentira? Que tristeza de tio


----------



## success-borrado (10 Ago 2015)

¿Entonces es hoy sí o sí no?. ¿Hora?. ¿Minuto?


----------



## Que viene (10 Ago 2015)

La de owned que te has comido en menos de una semana:

- Crash bursátil a las 14.30. Si no un día, el siguiente, y si no el siguiente al siguiente ... :bla:
- El oro subiría como un cohete el viernes
- El EUR/USD iba a despegar...

¿Tú tiras líneas o te las metes?

::::::


----------



## Depeche (10 Ago 2015)

Objetivos mínimos para hoy:
11.362 en el DAX y 11.050 en el Ibex.


----------



## success-borrado (10 Ago 2015)

Vas bien de momento :fiufiu:


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2015)

Hoy tampoco.

Mañaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana!!!!!


----------



## Depeche (10 Ago 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> Hoy tampoco.
> 
> Mañaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana!!!!!



Ha quedado todo preparado para mañana martes dia 11 tal y como he dicho por ahí.
De momento el dolar bajando fuerte, el oro subiendo como un cohete así como el crudo.
Mañana va a empezar la fiesta.
Por cierto, mi predicción de que el eur/usd llegaría a 1,1050 está a punto de cumplirse, ya está en 1,1030


----------



## juan35 (11 Ago 2015)

*depeche estas enfermoooooo. *

*impresentable*


----------



## success-borrado (11 Ago 2015)

¿Cómo vamos señores?. ¿Ha reventado todo ya?.


----------



## Depeche (11 Ago 2015)

Ahí lo tenéis, ya podéis reiros de mi si queréis, yo me anticipé a las caídas y no me ha pillado por sopresa esta caída, mañana el Ibex va a abrir con un hueco a la baja como hace tiempo que no se veía, mientras en DAX y los índices USA van a empezar a acentuar sus caídas, el oro subirá con mucha fuerza, el dolar despolomándose tal y como indiqué.
Como siempre digo el tiempo da y quita razones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Ahí lo tenéis, ya podéis reiros de mi si queréis, yo me anticipé a las caídas y no me ha pillado por sopresa esta caída, mañana el Ibex va a abrir con un hueco a la baja como hace tiempo que no se veía, mientras en DAX y los índices USA van a empezar a acentuar sus caídas, el oro subirá con mucha fuerza, el dolar despolomándose tal y como indiqué.
> Como siempre digo el tiempo da y quita razones.



Poner enlaces con gráficas que gustan hombre, así queda soso.


----------



## Depeche (11 Ago 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Poner enlaces con gráficas que gustan hombre, así queda soso.



Las gráficas ya las voy poniendo en mi foro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Las gráficas ya las voy poniendo en mi foro.



Link del foro que me pierdo esto.


----------



## Depeche (11 Ago 2015)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Link del foro que me pierdo esto.



Te lo pongo por privado que sino me banean.


----------



## Efraim (11 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Ahí lo tenéis, ya podéis reiros de mi si queréis, yo me anticipé a las caídas y no me ha pillado por sopresa esta caída, mañana el Ibex va a abrir con un hueco a la baja como hace tiempo que no se veía, mientras en DAX y los índices USA van a empezar a acentuar sus caídas, el oro subirá con mucha fuerza, el dolar despolomándose tal y como indiqué.
> Como siempre digo el tiempo da y quita razones.



Hombre, si a una bajada del IBEX de 1,41% le vamos a llamar "crash bursátil", a la subida de ayer, de 1,19%, le podríamos llamar boom. 

Y respecto al S&P 500 en los últimos dos días lo mismo: hoy baja 1,06%. Ayer subió sobre el 1,20%. Eso no es ni un crash ni un boom.

¿No te parece que ésas son expresiones demasiado contundentes que merecen ser reservadas para acontecimientos mucho más singulares?


----------



## Depeche (11 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Te lo pongo por privado que sino me banean.



Si, si, claro, esperate a ver como va a cerrar USA y ya verás el gap a la baja que va a haber mañana en el Ibex.
No será que no he avisado.
Lo importante de esto es saberse anticipar a un crash, yo lo he hecho y ya estoy posicionado.


----------



## Efraim (12 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Si, si, claro, esperate a ver como va a cerrar USA y ya verás el gap a la baja que va a haber mañana en el Ibex.
> No será que no he avisado.
> Lo importante de esto es saberse anticipar a un crash, yo lo he hecho y ya estoy posicionado.



De momento ha cerrado perdiendo 0,9% y en el after gana unas centésimas.

En todo caso, tu predicción habría sido mucho mejor si hubieras hablado de la devaluación del yuan, que es lo que anda detrás de las caídas de hoy. Peor no dijiste nada (lo que es normal: nadie podía saberlo, y menos el momento exacto en que iba a ocurrir).

En fin, no suelo entrar en polémicas como ésta pero, ya que estamos, a mí me parece que algunos proyectáis una imagen muy distorsionada de lo que es la inversión. Lo cierto es que en el corto plazo hacer predicciones es como poner a un mono borracho a jugar a los dardos. 

Uno puede tener una operativa cojonuda basada en probabilidades, en minimizar errores y maximizar ganancias, pero pero poco más, y eso es muy distinto de predecir el próximo crash con fecha y hora (salvo que haya estallado una guerra la noche antes o JP Morgan se haya declarado en quiebra, claro). 

En cuanto a la recomendación de cerrar posiciones porque mañana viene el apocalipsis... bueno, el problema es que cerrar posiciones a mí me sale realmente caro, fiscalmente hablando. Sería una verdadera frivolidad. Y en cuanto a las caídas, si éstas no superan el 10& ni me inmuto, y si lo hiciera aprovecharía para comprar más y esperaría a que todo volviera a su cauce mientras me consuelo con los dividendos. Aparte de eso, andar entrando y saliendo del mercado cada vez que alguien anuncia el apocalipsis bursátil es un frivolidad y una forma como otra de perder dinero. 

En todo caso, gracias por el aviso, eh.


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2015)

Efraim dijo:


> De momento ha cerrado perdiendo 0,9% y en el after gana unas centésimas.
> 
> En todo caso, tu predicción habría sido mucho mejor si hubieras hablado de la devaluación del yuan, que es lo que anda detrás de las caídas de hoy. Peor no dijiste nada (lo que es normal: nadie podía saberlo, y menos el momento exacto en que iba a ocurrir).
> 
> ...




Disculpame, estaba intentando ver tu historial de mensajes para ver que has aportado tu, pero no veo que hayas aportado nada que pueda ayudar a los foreros, quizá no he buscado bien, es muy fácil criticar a los demás, afortunadamente hay muchos foreros que me han agradecido el que haya avisado de lo que se nos viene encima. Si hay algún mensaje tuyo que aporte algo constructivo y que pueda beneficiar a los foreros dímelo por favor, quizá con las prisas no he sabido encontrar.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2015 at 00:41 ----------

Nunca he podido entender porque hay tanta envidia en este mundo de la bolsa y el trading y más con una persona como yo que analiza y da opiniones bastante acertadas de forma altruista y gratuita.
Hay muchos Egos en este mundo, pero no me importa, yo seguiré opinando de forma gratuita e intentando escribir humildemente para que la gente que me lea tenga una opinión más a parte de las de la prensa salmón o de expertos en la materia, aunque haya gente que cobra por asesorar financieramente y le joda mucho que alguien como yo de muchas opiniones y consejos en mi facebook o en mi foro.
Hago lo que me gusta y soy muy feliz intentando poner un granito de arena en ayudar, mis opiniones no són para que alguien tenga la obligación de hacerme caso, simplemente son una opinión más.


----------



## Efraim (12 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Disculpame, estaba intentando ver tu historial de mensajes para ver que has aportado tu, pero no veo que hayas aportado nada que pueda ayudar a los foreros, quizá no he buscado bien, es muy fácil criticar a los demás, afortunadamente hay muchos foreros que me han agradecido el que haya avisado de lo que se nos viene encima. Si hay algún mensaje tuyo que aporte algo constructivo y que pueda beneficiar a los foreros dímelo por favor, quizá con las prisas no he sabido encontrar.




De entrada, gracias por interesarte por mi historial de mensajes.

Tienes razón, es muy probable que no haya ayudado nadie. Yo entro aquí a dar mi opinión, sin saber si eso será de ayuda o no, porque tampoco busco ayudar. Lo que tampoco vas a encontrar es ningún mensaje mío repitiendo lo mucho que ayudo o lo agradecido que está nadie conmigo. 

Pero lo que yo ayude o no a otros no me desautoriza para decir que tus predicciones, sin ningún tipo de justificación ni de argumentación no tienen valor ninguno. Y que tu visión de la inversión como una actividad visionaria del comportamiento del mercado de un día para otro es un disparate.

Y perdona que te diga, pero uno nunca es el más indicado (desde luego no el más objetivo) para hablar de lo agradecidos que le están los demás.




Depeche dijo:


> Nunca he podido entender porque hay tanta envidia en este mundo de la bolsa y el trading y más con una persona como yo que analiza y da opiniones bastante acertadas de forma altruista y gratuita.



Perdona, aquí ya incurres en un juicio de intenciones muy difícil de justificar. Si quisiera un psicoanalista para que me dijera lo que pretendo o cuáles son mis motivaciones reales en la vida, ya me lo buscaría yo por mi cuenta. Claro que si piensas que puedes conocer las intenciones ocultas de personas a las que ni conoces, también es fácil creer que puedes saber qué va a hacer la bolsa pasado mañana.


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2015)

Efraim dijo:


> De entrada, gracias por interesarte por mi historial de mensajes.
> 
> Tienes razón, es muy probable que no haya ayudado nadie. Yo entro aquí a dar mi opinión, sin saber si eso será de ayuda o no, porque tampoco busco ayudar. Lo que tampoco vas a encontrar es ningún mensaje mío repitiendo lo mucho que ayudo o lo agradecido que está nadie conmigo.
> 
> ...



Lo de la envidia no lo decía por ti, respecto a lo otro que dices, lo único que te puedo decir es que a mi nunca me verás criticando un comentario de otra persona, podré dar mi opinión o debatirlo, pero no menospreciar cualquier opinión, tengo muchos argumentos para justificar lo que se nos viene encima, de hecho lo estoy explicando en otros sitios, no lo voy a hacer por aquí porque aquí... Mejor me callo, no digo más.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2015 at 03:14 ----------

El Nasdaq composite bajará a 2.860 puntos en la primera onda a la baja, el Ibex a 8.200 puntos, el DAX a 7.000 puntos, el SP500 a 1.220 y el Dow Jones a 11.000 puntos, escrito queda.


----------



## entwine (12 Ago 2015)

---------- Post added 12-ago-2015 at 03:14 ----------

[/COLOR]El Nasdaq composite bajará a 2.860 puntos en la primera onda a la baja, el Ibex a 8.200 puntos, el DAX a 7.000 puntos, el SP500 a 1.220 y el Dow Jones a 11.000 puntos, escrito queda.[/QUOTE]

Vale, entonces el Ibex por ejemplo dices una caida del 26% sobre el cierre de ayer. A mí eso no me parece un crash, aunque yo sigo bastante el buy & hold y al igual que el otro forero no me vale la pena entrar y salir en acciones que llevo desde hace 5 años.

En cambio el S&P / DJ, incluso en el DAX pones una caída de un 40%, no parece muy equilibrado teniendo en cuenta que suele haber efecto contagio en el pánico de la mayoría de inversores.

Veremos.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2015)

Que el amigo Depeche tiene alguna neurona suelta, no creo que nadie lo pueda negar. Y sí, Depeche, deberías hacértelo mirar, tío, que igual con un poco de terapia y tratamiento te conviertes en un tío muy válido. Pero que clava algunos pronósticos... tampoco es algo que se pueda negar. Depeche si solucionas esos problemillas... tal vez evitarías meterte en los fangales en los que te metes... y en los que metes a los demás. Esas cosas van a terminar trayéndote un disgusto serio.


----------



## Xsiano (12 Ago 2015)

El Ibex 35 sufre su mayor caída desde finales de junio, la verdad es que no tiene buena pinta Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## Efraim (12 Ago 2015)

Xsiano dijo:


> El Ibex 35 sufre su mayor caída desde finales de junio, la verdad es que no tiene buena pinta Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - elEconomista.es



Si durante los próximos días sigue cayendo y en un mes se deja más de un 15% podríamos hablar de crash. Lo de hoy ha sido una corrección. Y el S&P 500 ha comenzado también cayendo más de un 1%, pero ahora mismo está en verde. 

De momento, fueron mucho más fuertes las correcciones de octubre y de enero pasados. Lo de ayer y hoy no debería ni despeinar a un inversor razonable. Otra cosa es si eres un trader intradía volcado en arañar ppbs.

En fin, esto es el IBEX de un año para acá. Ni crash ni boom.


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2015)

Efraim dijo:


> Si durante los próximos días sigue cayendo y en un mes se deja más de un 15% podríamos hablar de crash. Lo de hoy ha sido una corrección. Y el S&P 500 ha comenzado también cayendo más de un 1%, pero ahora mismo está en verde.
> 
> De momento, fueron mucho más fuertes las correcciones de octubre y de enero pasados. Lo de ayer y hoy no debería ni despeinar a un inversor razonable. Otra cosa es si eres un trader intradía volcado en arañar ppbs.
> 
> En fin, esto es el IBEX de un año para acá. Ni crash ni boom.



En mi humilde opinión el rebote del sp500 es normal, está subiendo para tocar lo que antes era soporte y ahora es resitencia, mañana seguirán las caídas, tened mucho cuidado los que pensais que es una simple corrección, os podéis quedar atrapados por mucho tiempo o tener que asumir muchas pérdidas.


----------



## success-borrado (21 Ago 2015)

¿Cómo va el crash de los crashes mundiales?.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Mañana miércoles 5 de agosto de 2015 va a ser el inicio de un crash bursátil en las bolsas, vamos a ver caídas más fuertes de lo que muchos podáis imaginar.
> Yo estaría fuera de cualquier valor del ibex o en todo caso corto.
> Mañana puede empezar la fiesta bajista con Ferrovial, Accioan y ACS, son buenos valores para estar en posición corta.
> Avisados estáis.



Desde el 5 de Agosto hasta hoy el Ibex ha bajado 1465 puntos, un 13.0% . He visto que le han puesto a caer de un burro por varios temas y parece que se ha ido del foro pero, ¿no tendrá este hombre alguna habilidad especial de premonición?. Yo he visto muchas veces que, en situaciones muy complejas con múltiples variantes e interacciones, es muy difícil anticipar un acontecimiento y te tienes que llevar por las tripas / "feeling" más que por un análisis racional y cerebral. ¿Tendrá este hombre una habilidad especial para estos temas?


----------



## mpbk (24 Ago 2015)

yo tambien lo pronostique...pero no lo aproveche.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Ago 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> yo tambien lo pronostique...pero no lo aproveche.



¿ como ves el Ibex para Octubre ?...¿ 7500 ?...ienso:


----------



## juan35 (24 Ago 2015)

Esto ya lo pronosticaban foros privados, era cuestion de tiempo. La caida de las bolsas y subidas del euro. El tal Depeche se columpiaba con sus cuentas demos, prisas y coderes.... que eso si era de su cosecha..... Nada nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Ago 2015)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Desde el 5 de Agosto hasta hoy el Ibex ha bajado 1465 puntos, un 13.0% . He visto que le han puesto a caer de un burro por varios temas y parece que se ha ido del foro pero, ¿no tendrá este hombre alguna habilidad especial de premonición?. Yo he visto muchas veces que, en situaciones muy complejas con múltiples variantes e interacciones, es muy difícil anticipar un acontecimiento y te tienes que llevar por las tripas / "feeling" más que por un análisis racional y cerebral. ¿Tendrá este hombre una habilidad especial para estos temas?



Si parece q esta un poco tocado del ala puede ser, algunos autistas y aspergers tienen ciertas habilidades, quien es seguro q no las tiene es un analista serio, bueno para sacarte la pasta por la gestión si, pero al mercado no...


----------



## Depeche (25 Ago 2015)

Depeche dijo:


> Como ayer comentaste algo de Codere y te dije que habría un subidón, quiero informarte que Codere hoy ha subido un 31%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:05 ----------
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::XX:


----------

